# Katzen fischen Teich leer



## Biandl (15. Mai 2009)

Meine Mutter hat das Problem, dass aus ihrem Biotop immer wieder Katzen ihre Sterletts rausfischen! 
Was tun am besten??


----------



## Cleud (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Katzen fischen Teich leer*

Hallo Biandl!

:willkommen

hm, es gibt da eine "Verpiss-Dich" Pflanze, die soll angeblich durch ihren Geruch Katzen abschrecken.
Habe aber leider keine Erfahrung damit...

schau mal, habs mal gegoogelt:
http://www.poetschke.de/orbiz/DigiT...e/Suche--174d1a123555.html?query=verpiss dich

LG
Claudia


----------



## Arcuos (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Katzen fischen Teich leer*



Biandl schrieb:


> Was tun am besten??


Lichtschranke(n) an Wasserstrahlwerfer koppeln...

... oder sich einen Hund zulegen.

Grüssle
Arcuos


----------



## sister_in_act (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Katzen fischen Teich leer*

Hallo

hast du mal ein bild vom biotop?

könnte es sein, daß  die sterlets in pflanzen hängen bleiben und dadurch leichte beute werden?

gruß ulla


----------



## dicke110 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Katzen fischen Teich leer*

Hallo.....

Also ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit mein eigenen Katzen, die haben immer die __ Frösche gejagt...seitdem ich sie einmal mit dem Schlauch nass gemacht habe, sind sie noch nicht wieder bei gegangen...Evtl hilft es da ja auch....Da wir noch keine Fische drin haben, weiss ich leider nicht wie sie da reagieren...Viel Glück


----------



## ferryboxen (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Katzen fischen Teich leer*

Hallo

Elektrozaun - und gut ist es .

Wirkt garantiert .

Jede Katze versucht es nur einmal - hilft auch bei __ Reiher !!!!

Gruß Lothar


----------



## Franzel5 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Katzen fischen Teich leer*

Hallo,

in einem 5000 l Teich haben Sterletts sowieso nichts zu suchen. Ist absolute Tierquälerei.


----------



## Biandl (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Katzen fischen Teich leer*

@ferry - ne ich denk meine mom will keinen elektrozaun 

@franzel  - ich hab einfach geschätzt - es sollten 17.000 l sein laut meiner mutter (hab ja keinen plan vom teich)!  trotzallem wärs dann nicht noch viel mehr tierquälerei wenn die sterletts in der tierhandlung in einem 80l becken eingepfercht sind???

@sister - ne sollte nicht passieren so wie der teich beschaffen ist

@cleud maaaaaany thx - hab gleich 4 stk gekauft und aufgestellt (brauch wahrscheinlich noch 2)... und 2 sterletts auch nachgekauft!

bin gespannt ob es hilft!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Katzen fischen Teich leer*

Hi Biandel,

hat deine Mutter denn schon ne Katze live dabei erwischt wie sie einen "lebenden" __ Sterlet geangelt hat (bei mir hats noch keine Katze geschaft irgendwelche Bodenfische von Teichgrund (aus mehr als 1m Tiefe) hoch zu holen. Nur einmal hat die Nachbarskatz einen __ Gründling erwischt, die waren aber auch in den Bachlauf aufgestiegen und daher nur in 10cm Wassertiefe 

Lies auch mal den Eintrag im Lexikon über den Fisch durch

MfG Frank


----------



## Biandl (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Katzen fischen Teich leer*

schon 2x beim angeln gesehen und 1x einen angefressenen fisch neben dem teich gesehen!

der teich hat auf einer seite eine flache stelle und die sterlets machen ja gerne "saltos" knapp an der wasseroberfläche was sicherlich eine challenge für die katzen darstellt 

jo wikipedia hab ich schon durchgelesen...


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Katzen fischen Teich leer*

Servus Biandl

Mein Name ist Helmut und ich heiße dich

Herzlich Willkommen

Frank hat nicht den Eintrag in Wikipedia gemeint, sondern unser Lexikon ( findest in meiner Signatur).

Hier < Klick der Link zum Lexikoneintrag "__ Sterlet".

Wie du diesem Eintrag entnehmen kannst ist ein Sterlet für deinen Teich völlig deplatziert. Siehe dir mal diesen Teich an.
Im übrigen, setze Dich mit Thomas (stu_fishing) in Verbindung, Ihr wohnt ja nicht soweit auseinander (Amstetten - Linz ist ja nicht so weit). Vielleicht nimmt er Dir deine Sterlets ab. Damit rettest du den Sterlets das Leben :beeten


----------



## stu_fishing (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Katzen fischen Teich leer*

Servus!

Falls du dich entschließt die Fische abzugeben kannst dich ja mal melden. Der Teich ist leider wirklich ungeeignet und die Argumentation mit dem Händlerbecken ist auch schon öfter hier im Forum diskutiert worden und leider eine Sackgasse.

Was die Gefahr durch Katzen betrifft- gerade __ Störe werden leicht erbeutet. Die jungen Fische sind vor allem nachts in den Uferbereichen unterwegs und durch ihre Schwimmweise sehr leichte Beute. Musste das auch 2-3 mal erleben. Unsere beiden verrückten Katzen sind den Stören sogar nachgesprungen. :crazy Danach hab ich den Gartenteich katzensicher gemacht, die beiden Fischteiche werden ohnehin vom Hofhund bewacht.

lg Thomas


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Katzen fischen Teich leer*

Servus Thomas

Freut mich das du dich hier zum Thema gemeldet hast


----------

